# New member looking for help



## Tbolt (Dec 10, 2017)

Folks I am new to this forum and joined as I want to talk to others. About 5 years ago I was diagnosed with GERD/Acid Reflux and more recently (last year)IBS. Here in Canada they just diagnose you with IBS but if I were to guess it would be IBS-C as I have chronic constipation.

In the last year what is most disturbing is the chest pain associated with the constipation. I really don't even realize I am constipated until i reach or move a certain direction and I get sharp pain in my chest. The pain is short lasting (1 sec), but immediately I get the urge to use the washroom and after 2-3 visits in an hour span their are no further symptoms. This to me is scary and I have had the occasion at least 6 times to visit the emergency room to make sure I was not having a heart attack.

I was checked out about 2-3 years ago with a full heart workup and was totally cleared.

Are there others that have these symptoms and if so how do you deal with them. Some doctors look at me like I have two heads and describe the symptoms but others say it is common. I am at a loss. Am I going crazy? Defiantly feeling anxious about the whole deal.


----------

